# 3 PB's in one hour... couldn't believe my luck



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

3 Yakking PB's in one hour...I couldn't believe it, off shore Bargara has exploded with surface action in the past couple of days.
I've been here for just over 4 years and have not previously seen action like it.
The large number of birds working over the boil/s was the first sign ..... this morning was going to be hot action thought I.
Not wrong, within tens minutes of paddling a mere 200 meters out, I had a double hook up, first one then 10 seconds latter the other line went off ... holly crap, gotta play one and see what happens. My unattended line popped within 2 minutes ... strangely relieved.
The following ... don't know for sure, say 15 minutes or so, was the best tow around I've had to date, courtesy of my first ever Bludger Trevally (first one ever makes it PB # one for the day) My God did he go hard, far better than the next fish which was another yak first, a Mac Tuna (yak pb # 2) all this and I've only been on the water for about 40 minutes ... holly shit what a day. 
Birds are still working the surface action on all points on the compass at this stage. Well lets see what's next. Would like a nice yellow fin or spaniard if any about, but no it was another first ever (yak pb #3) Big Eye Tuna, had to check the I.D. book at home one this one (wasn't 100% on the model, knew the make was tuna but not the model? ) thought he was a small yellow fin at first.
All-in-all .... what a day .... sorry HOUR ... on the water this morning was, and great to leave them on the chew, I'd had enough for one day. That was 7-8 o'clock and I've just return from a quick drive down to the beach, would you believe it, all that surface action is Still on and some is only about 100 meters off shore. Wonder how long it will last?


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Doug

At last we're coming out of the weather pattern we've been in for the last three months and isn't it great to be able to take advantage of it. That amberjack is a bit unusual, but possibly a sign that huge amounts of bait has been spawned and everyone's getting in for a piece of the action. Laguna Bay, too is going off, right now. I can almost hear the splashing out there. Great to hear from you again. Heh, ain't Queensland great, pissing down one day, destroying fishing gear the next. Are you coming to visit again soon?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Holy Shit ! :shock:

I'll be right up mate. 

You bloody Beauty!!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

hairymick said:


> Holy Shit ! :shock:
> 
> I'll be right up mate.
> 
> You bloody Beauty!!


there's plenty for every one Mate.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

what a great haul, you gotta still be smiling

what sizes did they go to


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Will try to sort my heavy gear tonight and be up there in the am.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Way to go Doug. 3 PBs!! Looks like an awesome day in Qld today.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Doug,

Couple of Quick Qs.

1. Where are you launching?

2. Hardbodies or pillies ?  or something else?

C'mon mate, don't hold out on me.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Hairy :lol: too many questions ....too many questions... too many questions .... ;-) 
OK then
hey just bring HB's .... got those on a gold B 52
but I reckon almost any thing would have work today
they're just plain FEEEEEDING
open guts showed food was from pilly size to micro fish
Launch from the boat ramp central Bargara


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

OK, thanks mate,

I got a bunch of big old barra lures (and others), a couple of big Alveys and a donga 

Will try to kit up tonight after [email protected]%k and head up your way , sleep in the car and be there for a dawn start. :twisted:

I have been waiting years for this. 

Hope to see you there.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

:shock: a donga at Dawn :lol: 
hope to see you sometime after sun up Mick
the action appears to be "on" all day long so no need to dawn-rush, unless you really want to camp on the beach 8)


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

how'd you fit all of them in your yak????


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

keza said:


> what a great haul, you gotta still be smiling
> 
> what sizes did they go to


smiling? ... ya mate ....just call me face ache  
sizes ? only measured the A Jack (haven't see one before .... they're so Kingy like) he went 87.5 cm
the Big Eye would have been a cm shorter, but heavier
the Mac ? well just a Mac ... good bait for Ron.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice selection of fish Doug.....I would be happy with just one.

Hope some of them make it my way.


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Well done dougout
That is an excellent catch seems that the fishing is finally getting good all over 
by the way I think the one in the middle is a really big bludger trevaly they only get to 90cm and that one is right up there and it's hard to tell from the pic as I can't see the little fins by the tail but the tuna might be a northern bluefin (the best eating tuna)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

well done...went looking for the same action today and got zip........good to see someone hooking up...


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Duran said:


> Well done dougout
> I think the one in the middle is a really big bludger trevaly the tuna might be a northern bluefin (the best eating tuna)


mate, when the fish first came "on board" I was thinking Trevally ... but ... he is too big for a bludger and longer in the body plus doesn't have the gill plate blotch .... also thought he might be a Sampson Fish ... but he didn't have the "red teeth" of a Sampson
following taken from a couple of ID sites 
quote: But the most reliable way of identifying an amberjack is the dorsal ray count - amberjack having 29-35 :enquote
I counted this guys rays to rule out Sampson Fish and he had 32 dorsal rays
as for the Tuna .... I'm still not 100% on an ID


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXu1MNYAABJXgAAQYAcE4hAAL/+foCAAdQ1TTT1D1NHpkgAaaETaKT9U/UNGFGJphoLgU5pNsdNNvY4LeyK+pSZtj5paTuqUBHG/dWP+QVz3Kk6eL3gxWNwMaBBGJ3p6xSaB1zD+bT3ISGsApllaXWMe4uhhyuGFUrkiQgysLG7j1CZr4LuSKcKEg92phrA=


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Top stuff Doug, get yourself out there tomorrow and catch some more bigguns.


----------



## BLOOEY (Sep 8, 2007)

Thata some top action there mate, bloody fantastic effort. Duran is right though. Bludger trev(a horse) and northern bluefin or longtail( Big pullers and tasty). Ben


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

What a top morning. Well done Doug


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Awesome work Doug if only every session could be close to that good ;-) ;-)

Lee


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Sensational haul Doug. Sounds like you northerns are hitting a purple patch after a summer of pretty dismal weather.

Keep the photos and reports coming!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Fantastic result Doug, thats one nice group of fish 8)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Well done, those Ajs go like a steam train :lol:


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Fantastic hour.

I hope you chased them north before you headed in.

I could do with some fishing action to go with the great weather at the moment.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Sweet Billyjimbob's mother! :shock:

That's quite a haul!

Matt


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Doug a session like that can keep you keen for weeks, and eliminates memories of the quiet days and dirty weather...well done and fantastic fun mate ;-)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Tri Farking Fecta Maaate !!!!

What an awesome set of three solid fish - thats bloody awesome Dougout !!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Too good.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm in the wrong hemi.
Well done!

Z


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

Hrm, how long would it take me to drive to bagara from Brisbane?

Congratulations on the bounty!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Great work,

Apart from good skill, I reckon this helped add some weight to the hatch:

http://www.cmar.csiro.au/remotesensing/ ... atest.html


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Change of plan, sorry Doug.

I got home from work last night and started sorting my kit but was just too tired to finish AND drive to Bundy.

Been hearing reports of Longtails, Northern Blues and broad bar spanniards all through the bay - from Bagara to Hervey Bay and further south. Apparently, they are going off on the arty in front of Woodgate too :shock: 

Still kitting up and sorting some lures. :twisted: Found some bombers and big Rapala slashbaits. :mrgreen: Gonna hit the mouth of the Burrum and the drop off in the morning before the SE change comes through (hopefully).


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

On ya Doug!!!!!!!      
What a bloody terrific session and I hope it continues!!!!!!!!
Keep us posted on your next outing. ;-) 
Cheers.
Toni


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks all ... it was one hell of a session 
rose this morning with a few (more than normal even for a old bloke) sore muscles and a bit of back pain
so decided on a swim rather than pushing my luck any further ( need to watch the back thing)  
and much to my surprise it almost looked like "the dead sea" out there
only sited two or three "frenzy spots" and alot further offshore .... yesterday the place was alive with action "hot spots" as far as the eye could see.
What a difference a day makes :shock: 
So Mick you can rest easy, and save yourself for Burrum tomorrow ... good luck mate.

a great csiro link Spooled .... warm water makes all the difference at times. That coupled with the strong on shore winds we've had for about 4 weeks, I guess has move the pelagic fish and feed westward to within our reach. 8)

as for the species of fish ... I'm still not convinced each way
reading I've found on the Bludger Trev says they just do not grow much past 70 cm ... this thing was 87.5 
plus had the same body shape of an every-day yellow tail Kingy ... flatter forehead, rounder/longer body than the bludger
and the horizontal keel fins at the tail base where like a tuna's keels, very smooth and pronounced not that scaly ruff/cutting texture of a trevor
the tuna flesh is dark in color and the pectarol fins are longer than both the blue and long tail tunas who have pectarols like the Mac Tuna in my photo
still leaning towards a juvenile Big Eye, but with an open mind as always (hope someone can do a positive ID for us)






















circled fins on the bludger, run to the "very skinny" base of the tail ... they don't on my fish


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry Guys ...my mistake ... looks like my Amberjack, is actually Bludger Trevally :? 
Thanks Duran
:? oh-well .... just another seniors moment :roll:


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

DougOut said:


> Sorry Guys ...my mistake ... looks like my Amberjack, is actually Bludger Trevally :?
> Thanks Duran
> :? oh-well .... just another seniors moment :roll:


I'd be happy with any fish that size, amberjack, bludger trevally or goldfish!


----------



## dp21 (Mar 22, 2008)

great work mate! just wondering,as i'm new to the akff, what is the thing with the handle on your left side? cheers mate


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks like a gaff, maybe a lip gripper?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

dp21 said:


> what is the thing with the handle on your left side? cheers mate


 ya, Huwie's on the money ... it's a home-made gaff 8) can also be used simply as a lifter


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

Is that the nelson park beach? Great spot there


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

TerryH said:


> Is that the nelson park beach? Great spot there


 it's the next beach south Terry, down-town Bargara, ya tiz a great spot


----------



## TerryH (Aug 29, 2007)

Next beach south... Kellys?

I'm almost temtped to drive up for a sat morn session :shock: long way I know, but haven't been up that way in a while, could say gday to a few locals.

Just had a look at those first two photos, you're right, definitley not nelsons  Somehow I missed the structure in the background there and just saw the beach and then the rock walls lol


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Unbelievable. That would be an outstanding catch for a month....and you did it in an hour. Way to go.


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice fish dougout. I remember when I went up there late last year I didn't catch a thing, Fishing looks hot.


----------

